# jigging starts now



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Open water as far as i can see off the camp perry pier. Get it done gentleman.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

This morning off of Toledo

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/webcams/images/tol2-1.jpg


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

May look open, but there is still a lot of ice out there. Want to chance damaging your equipment or worse, be my guest.
Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Not too much just stay clear of the islands and dont go WOT and should be good.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Channels and ramps are frozen and looking at the lake it is iceberg city! Very dangerous proposition to to try and navigate anywhere on the west basin even if you can find a place to launch.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lots of floaters, give it a little time. I've been out there in the old tin boat I had & the sound of that ice hitting the hull, even at just above idle, is sickening !!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

IF you broke down on the water this time of year, rescue could take a long time. If you ended up in the water, even with a float suit, not sure if you could survive that.

I know there are at least a couple of guys here that went out in years past when the water looked open, only to have ice close in on them from out of no where and almost didn't get back to dock.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, all you gotta do is look at the satelite picture and see that there is a lot of ice up there. I heard on the news Sat. that Lake Erie was 75% covered in ice. Be careful that water is COLD and will kill you if you wind up in it.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's no different than all the idiots that walk out on questionable ice! Just sayin' boats will be in soon.....


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea we will be in soon but use your head and be safe no walleye is worth my life or anyone's for that matter and those fish won't be up on those reefs till around the middle of march. Jig bite fired off on march 14 last l
Year I was out there bout everyday after that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

LAst winter we killed the fish the whole winter trolling out there . Boat is ready as soon as a launch is open ...
Dwayne


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the MILLION MAD MOTHERS must have highjacked this thread!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

its before you know it!

I have busted ice with sledge to open ramp before, I would being in a boat being careful with the right safety equipment would be safer as some of the ice that alot go on, last year people trolled all year is that dangerous?

just got to be safe..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Doesn't look very open from this view.

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I put eyes on it and it was open yesterday for sure. You only need about a mile from shore to troll. If catawba ramp wasnt plugged up i bet there would have been trailers in the lot.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of ice by Vermillion too. And should be forming more as cold temps headed our way and even colder mid next week.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Carpman said:


> If catawba ramp wasnt plugged up i bet there would have been trailers in the lot.


So, what's your point?


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

I was out there last year in feb all last year also but the guy is talking about jigging the reef complex those fish won't be there till around mid march maybe swimming for the troll bite but to jig they need to be in full spawn or the reefs won't be stacked


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, there are no reports being filed. That speaks louder than our opinions.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Trust me first ice out me Andy buddy will be out there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

And my buddy stupid auto correct


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

There's plenty of fish near the reef areas right now. If there was ice there'd be guys jigging from Catawba all the way to crane creek. All of those areas are close to reefs.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Papascott said:


> There's plenty of fish near the reef areas right now. If there was ice there'd be guys jigging from Catawba all the way to crane creek. All of those areas are close to reefs.


Yes sir....and Crane is usually pretty hot through the ice at this time of year. BUT does not look like the ice will happen No 911 crack for 2 years now!


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

im going !!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Good luck pursuit.......i'll be trying to launch this weekend, gonna go to all the ramps and see if people have busted up the ice.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Good luck pursuit.......i'll be trying to launch this weekend, gonna go to all the ramps and see if people have busted up the ice.



Lows in the teens this weekend with snow it's the middle of February if you happen to forget. Lake is still building ice. Hae fun wasting time and gas.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Planning to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Have you looked at satellite image or checked the forecast?
Looks like you might have to be patient ..
The 15 day lows are still below freezing ..


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Sure are but gotta try........


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Eyes In said:


> I was out there last year in feb all last year also but the guy is talking about jigging the reef complex those fish won't be there till around mid march maybe swimming for the troll bite but to jig they need to be in full spawn or the reefs won't be stacked
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't be out there now but you don,t have to wait for the reef bite to jig. You can jig them in the deeper water near the reefs when the are staging and also when they are moving out. How do you tell when they are in "full" spawn, they don't all spawn at the same time?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

You also have the Marblehead/Kelleys area for jigging from now until the end of March. Some of my best outings ever on the lake has been in that area jigging this time of the year. I always said that those fish were staging up for the Sandusky River but was never sure and they would be gone by April. The jigging bite this time of the year has not died out for catching fish. Its just that the trolling approach has gotten more publicity in the last few years and has attracked a lot more people to come to western lake erie for early fishing.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have also had some great days jigging in that area. Water was very clear and I believe the fish were staging to run up the river on the next spring rain. We were jigging sonars and it was like fishing in a barrel. A lot of huge female. We released most.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Caught my personal best eye 13 yrs ago out front of Marblehead lighthouse vert. Jiggin with a pimple tipped with a minnow. She was 12lbs-8oz. April 1st was the date.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

I am trying to figure out all of those who say...be careful you wouldn't last long if you went in. Well, are you going to skip fishing late March and early April? The water won't be warm then either. For that matter, it won't be swimming weather sometime until June. Dead is dead. Maybe you should stay home until the 4th of July.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Alaskan said:


> I am trying to figure out all of those who say...be careful you wouldn't last long if you went in. Well, are you going to skip fishing late March and early April? The water won't be warm then either. For that matter, it won't be swimming weather sometime until June. Dead is dead. Maybe you should stay home until the 4th of July.


Coast Guard, Watercraft, Police, Tow boats, and tons of other fisherman are out come march and April to help aid and assist in the event of a break down or if something happens to a person in those months. In February when nobody is out completely different story. You go in the water in February during open water you'll be dead or suffering sever hypothermia by the time an ice rescue team reaches you. Make sense?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Great answer.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I like both answers  Im sure when its do-able there will be plenty of us crazys going. I have had that same thought out there late fall night fishing. Its 2am, Im the only boat out here, on a slightly off shore bite fighting a hard south wind to stay on um,....man if something bad happend...... We would be screwed!! Anyway I cant wait to get back my self


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You can get out of a couple ramps. That doesn't mean you should be out there. Ever heard of the titanic? Give it a week or two...


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

and the cabin fever intensifies......
at least the crappy winter saved a few eyes lol


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

buck.eyehunter said:


> its before you know it!
> 
> I have busted ice with sledge to open ramp before, I would being in a boat being careful with the right safety equipment would be safer as some of the ice that alot go on, last year people trolled all year is that dangerous?
> 
> just got to be safe..


Depends on conditions. Remember how warm last Winter was? Don't know for sure since I didn't lay eyes on it myself, but none of the inland lakes around here got ice last winter, so I doubt Erie did.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Depends on conditions. Remember how warm last Winter was? Don't know for sure since I didn't lay eyes on it myself, but none of the inland lakes around here got ice last winter, so I doubt Erie did.


There was ice on Erie last year. While we were fishing there were bergs plenty big enough to destroy a boat.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I ice fished last yr a couple times but only on 3" and it didn't last long but it was there the lake had plenty of skim ice last year nothing notable just enough to be restricted on where to troll for the big girls around the reefs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Can someone post a picture if this Jigging set up you use? We have never jigged for walleye before. Also is there any place online I can buy this setup so I am all ready to go when I get up to the lake?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

KeithOH said:


> Can someone post a picture if this Jigging set up you use? We have never jigged for walleye before. Also is there any place online I can buy this setup so I am all ready to go when I get up to the lake?


It's not really a "setup" per say. It's just jigs mainly hair jigs. I would search "hair jig" in the lake Erie forum you'll find pics of all the best colors etc, it's good to look through old reports as well to learn where everyone fishes. IE, off cooling tower, microwave, moose lodge, and the reef names, cone, crib, locust, etc. 

All the tackle stores in the western basin sell them. Stick with 5/8 and 3/4 oz you'll never go wrong.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KeithOH said:


> Can someone post a picture if this Jigging set up you use? We have never jigged for walleye before. Also is there any place online I can buy this setup so I am all ready to go when I get up to the lake?


I like a 6' medium spinning outfit spooled with 10 pound fireline. Use a leader of 8-10 pound mono. Most people use a 5/8-3/4 ounce hair jig in chartreuse or purple tipped with a shinner. You can also use a blade bait like a cicada or vibe in the same wieght. Just a pump of the rod and follow the vibration on the way down. Most of the time for me the strike happens on the way down. Most guys use a drift sock to slow down your drift.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KeithOH said:


> Can someone post a picture if this Jigging set up you use? We have never jigged for walleye before. Also is there any place online I can buy this setup so I am all ready to go when I get up to the lake?


Flathead hit it pretty good. This is pretty much what the majority of the guys are using for the spring jig bite. these are from www.olepetestackle.com use the lightest you can (usually 1/2 to 3/4 range) to get your line down at about a 45 from the boat and slow your drift the best you can to stay on top of them as long as you can. These are some fancy colors from ole pete but his website has plenty plain jane ones also.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Time to buy more stuff.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

KeithOH-Before the hair jig was invented we used just a twister tail tipped with a minnow and did just as good. We still do that some and it can be just as productive and a lot cheaper investment. Most of the time we would pinch the tail off and use just the body with a minnow. Give that a try also.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Be prepared to replace your minnow often.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

KeithOH said:


> Can someone post a picture if this Jigging set up you use? We have never jigged for walleye before. Also is there any place online I can buy this setup so I am all ready to go when I get up to the lake?


----------



## pearleyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Just put them ( jigs) back in the box Tightlines There's still ice out there!


----------



## kwalleye1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi there , well we opened a pack of filets we had vacumed sealed and the date on the slip was 3-17-12 and we were jigging just west of turtle creek in 8 ft. and all the ice was gone so a little patience this year is a good thing since it has been colder this winter . We checked the ramps last week still frozen and a bunch of ice blew north but it can and will blow south also and pin u in before u know it so all be careful and double check the satellite images before heading out. We will hit it when it safe and no sooner !!! lets all have a good spring but more important is that we use sound decisions so we can all have a safe trip with plenty of eyes in the live well !!!!

Fish Hard but always Fish Safe,
See u all on the Reefs,

Kwalleye1
on 72


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

I was out that day last year. It was a gorgeous day. Or it was till I thru my pole in . Brand new st Croix and shimano reel. Ouch!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes st Patrick's day last year we trolled west of a can and it was almost 80 that day if I'm not mistaken caught my biggest eye to date.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

